# Twonky sur mac



## denismac (13 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'achat d'un mac mais je conditionne cette achat à la possibilité de mettre un srveur multimédia dessus (twonky ou autre serveur upnp)... quelqu'un a un retour d'experience ? des conseils ?

Merci et bonne soirée,
Denis


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2008)

Partage Mac > PS3?

Si c'est le cas, un peu de lecture: V1 - V2 - V3


----------

